# Recommended Carving Tools



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd like to treat my dad to a couple of nice carving tools for his upcoming 80th birthday. He carves little figures like rustic looking santa clauses and weird faces and that kind of thing. I don't think he has any nice carving tools and I don't really know the difference between a chip carving tool or otherwise.

For those of you who carve this type of stuff, do you have any go-to tools? Anything that's a game-changerbor can't live without?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Matt, I don't carve myself, but I know the brand names you can't go wrong with:
1. Pfeil. probably best carving tools in the market today, Swiss made.
2. German Manufactures like Two Cherries, Hirsch, lee valley carry many of them.
3. Henry Taylor from England. Lee valley also carry a big selection of all shapes and sets.
Leevalley catalog can't be downloaded online.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Two cherries, good steel, usually sharp enough out of the box, lots of sets, not so expensive. They have a great mini drawknife which I use all the time.

If money is not a concern, then Pfeil.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I don't have a lot of carving tools, but they are good ones - Pfeil. They hold an edge much longer than I thought they would. If I buy more, they will be Pfeil.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have some Hirsch, no complaints.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Matt - best wishes or your Dad on his special day !!
in addition to the knives, you could get him a subscription to *Wood Carving Illustrated* magazine.
(or any other carving magazines or videos that he may find interesting.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Matt - I have been carving for over 70 years and use Pfeil tools almost exclusively, but I do mostly relief carving not small figures and Santas. Most carvers use knives for such carvings. To encourage your dad to branch out into other forms of carving, I suggest you buy him the Schaaf fishtail gouge set (4 tools) available from Amazon.com


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I actually do not like Pfeil and I absolutely despise Henry Taylor.. I prefer Hirsh, Ashley Iles and Mora. But recently I found beavercraft, and bought their spoon carving set and it's very good. Better than Mora I think.

Does your dad also live in Phoenix? If so just take him shopping at Woodcraft of Phoenix (3002 North Arizona Ave. Suite 12 Chandler, AZ 85225) Get him a gift card. Or head over there yourself and talk them and see what they would suggest.

I think without knowing what tools he has and what he would need it will be difficult for us to suggest specific tools.

However given what say about the tools you think he has and what he carves. how about a nice set of palm chisels such as the Ashley Iles ones from TFWW.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Pfeil…...............................


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Sorry, fact checked myself, that drawknife is Flexcut, they make carving tools as well, but not as quality as Pfeil or Mora, etc,.


----------



## onoitsmatt (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks to you all for the input. I'll spend some time chewing on all of this.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

A day after buying a Hirsch V-Gouge for $44, I watched Alexander Grabovetskiy's video on Schaaf tools. He used them right out of the package to carve an amazing piece. I wish I had watched that video first… because for about twice the price of the one gouge, I can get a whole set of tools that are of decent quality.

So I shipped the v-gouge back and I'm about to pull the trigger on the 12 piece Schaaf toolset. 
I know I probably won't use all the tools in the set, but I'm ok with that. I know I'll use at least two of them… and the quality is decent enough. And as for sharpening, you've got to sharpen ANY tool that you use in woodworking.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

A German woodcarver in Obergammergau recommended Stubai tools. I believe it's a Swiss or Austrian company.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I bought a beavercraft bent gouge on amazon because of good reviews. It may work on basswood or other softwoods but the edge literally curled over when trying to use on hardwood. I threw it in a drawer, its ona timeout


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> A German woodcarver in Obergammergau recommended Stubai tools. I believe it s a Swiss or Austrian company.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I went to Oberammagau once, Stubai is Austrian, which is right over the alps from Oberammagau . I picked up some Christmas ornaments while there, as I couldn't afford the amazing cuckoo clocks they had. The carving school there looks amazing!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

European carving is strongly focused on the use of gouges. The purists would rather pick up a Abegglen tool with its long shaft & gouge type handle than to touch a knife. Note the shape of the palm tool pictured above - third from the left. Americans seem to prefer what is called whittling and have developed special shapes of knives for this purpose. Occasionally they use V-tools or small gouges for details. 
Matt - Like your dad, I am in my eighties. I don't think I'd want my kids to change my choice in carving.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a Stryi spoon knife ( they are another Ukrainian knife maker) they look similar to beaver craft. I have used my spoon knife on dried maple no edge problems. Another option is to get your dad a gift certificate for carving tools. Also phils idea of a set of gouges to help him expand his talent


----------

